# Paste machine-pasting machine wanted-needed!!!



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

HI GUYS. I AM LOOKING TO BUY A USED PASTE/PASTING MACHINE. DOES ANYONE OUT THERE HAVE ONE FOR SALE OR KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLING ONE? IF SO, PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL AT (514) 348-2004 AND MY NAME IS MITCH. YOU CAN ALSO E-MAIL ME THE INFO AT [email protected] I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU COULD HELP ME OUT IN FINDING ONE. THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

There is one on Craigslist Toledo for $ 500 I know nothing about it. That is in Ohio 
David


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

Thak you very much for the craigslist info. I looked but only saw an advanced for 2,800. That's what it costs new. Thanks for taking the time to write. I appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you only looking for an Advance?

As I settle into retirement, I am getting closer to realizing I will not be needing my Ramco (now owned by Advance) 32" Pastemaster. Let me know if you have any interest and I will try to hasten my decision.

But I get the feeling you are looking for a commercial size machine.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Are you only looking for an Advance?
> 
> As I settle into retirement, I am getting closer to realizing I will not be needing my Ramco (now owned by Advance) 32" Pastemaster. Let me know if you have any interest and I will try to hasten my decision.
> 
> But I get the feeling you are looking for a commercial size machine.


also the shipping to England might be costly( he said cheers)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> also the shipping to England might be costly( he said cheers)


England?

You know something?

(514) is not an English exchange, but it IS Quebec


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

*Looking for a used 62" paste/pasting machine!!!*

HI GUYS. I DIDN'T REALIZE THAT I HADN'T SPECIFIED THE SIZE WANTED/NEEDED. THANKS FOR MAKING ME AWARE OF IT GUYS. THIS WAS THE REST OF THE MESSAGE: I AM LOOKING TO BUY A USED 62" PASTE/PASTING MACHINE. IT COULD BE A RAMCO, ADVANCE OR VINOTRON (IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT).DOES ANYONE OUT THERE HAVE ONE FOR SALE OR KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLING ONE? IF SO, PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL AT (514) 348-2004 AND MY NAME IS MITCH. YOU CAN ALSO E-MAIL ME THE INFO AT [email protected] I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU COULD HELP ME OUT IN FINDING ONE. THANKS GUYS!!! OHH, YEAH, AND IT HAS TO BE SHIPPED TO ALBERTA, CANADA! EH!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> England?
> 
> You know something?
> 
> (514) is not an English exchange, but it IS Quebec


me? no but he did say cheers, so I figured England
but I see your much superior intellect made the call


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> me? no but he did say cheers, so I figured England
> but I see your much superior intellect made the call


yah RIGHT :no: :no:


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

daArch said:


> yah RIGHT :no: :no:


You´re right though! it is a Montreal, Quebec number. I moved to Alberta and haven´t changed over to local number, since mine is unlimited calling and i need my contacts.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe mine is an advance 62 inch. Have not used it in years and would consider selling it. Tried calling you, but it wouldn't go through. Tom 216-323-0552


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

http://toledo.craigslist.org/tls/4922402188.html


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi guys. I just wanted to say thanks for all the help. It´s nice to get answers and posts. Veith/david, thanks for the link. I´m going to contact the seller. Weird that i saw the same picture on that machine for sale on ebay for way much more. I´m gonna call anyway. Thanks bud.


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

I called the guy that´s selling the machine in toledo. Sounds like fraud!!! The guy gave a differente name didn´t know anything about the subject nor machine. He kept on asking me questions instead of answering them. I told him taht it seemed like he didn´want to sell nor new waht he was talking about and he hung up the phone on me. Ohh well!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry it work out that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## minchopilot (Feb 28, 2015)

In edmonton, alberta, canada.


----------

